# Two new obsessions!



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Seriously diggin' on the time lapse video, and the 18" roller lately! https://vimeo.com/142191979 https://vimeo.com/142192056


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah man 18 inch are bad ass. Always been a fan of videos too.


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Love the 18 . Too bad my guys don't work in time lapse mode


----------

